# استخدام نظم المعلومات الجغرافية في تنمية مشروعات الطاقة المتجددة



## المهندس أنس العزو (10 فبراير 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


*استخدام نظم [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]المعلومات [/URL][URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الجغرافية [/URL]في [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]تنمية [/URL]مشروعات [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة:*



*دراسة حالة "مصر"*




*المستخلص*​


*دكتور مهندس/ محمد مصطفي الخياط **دكتورة / إيناس محمد إبراهيم الشيتي*
*هيئة [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الجديدة والمتجددة **شركة القاهرة لإنتاج الكهرباء*


تعتبر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]مطلب ضروري للتطوير الاقتصادي والاجتماعي المستدام، حيث يمثل توفير وتأمين الوصول لمصادرها من القضايا الهامة على مستوى العالم. تمتد خدمات [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]إلى ما هو أبعد من استخداماتها المباشرة – والتي تشمل التدفئة والطهي والإضاءة- إلى حزمة من الدعامات الأساسية للتنمية، فالكهرباء تتيح العديد من الخدمات التي يمكن الحصول عليها في أي وقت، وهو ما ينعكس على زيادة ساعات العمل والإنتاجية، وتوفير الرعاية الصحية، وخدمات التعليم وغيرها بصور أفضل


وقد تزايد الاهتمام العالمي حاليا إلى تنويع وتجديد مصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]وخاصة المصادر المتجددة (مثل الشمس، الرياح، المصادر المائية)، وذلك لتقليل الاعتماد على مصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]التقليدية المهددة بالزوال ومواجهة التهديدات البيئية (تزايد معدلات الانبعاث الحرارية) للتغير المناخي التي تتزايد خطراً يوما بعد يوم.


وبالربط بين إنتاج [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]وتلوث البيئة وما نتج عن ذلك من دعوات إقليمية وعالمية لضرورة التعامل مع المشاكل البيئية بصورة أكثر فاعلية، وتعالي الصرخات من ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري التي سببها ارتفاع نسبة غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الناتج عن زيادة حرق الوقود الأحفوري في محطات الكهرباء وعوادم السيارات والمصانع وحرائق الغابات، مما أدي لزيادة درجة حرارة الأرض إلي نحو 0.6 درجة مئوية خلال الخمسين عاما الماضية، وهو ما انعكس علي زيادة معدل ذوبان الجليد في القطب الشمالي، ومن ثم ارتفاع منسوب المياه في البحار والمحيطات لتهدد في النهاية أماكن كثيرة وشاسعة من الأرض، نجد [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]تشارك بنحو 24 % من غازات الاحتباس الحراري، مما يضع عمليات إنتاج [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]في أزمة بين الحاجة الملحة إليها والحفاظ علي البيئة. 


يتناول هذا العمل تحليل الوضع الحالي لتطوير وتخطيط مشروعات [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة، استعراض وتحليل نماذج وتطبيقات نظم [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]المعلومات [/URL][URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الجغرافية [/URL]ونظم دعم القرار المستخدمة في بعض الدول الأوربية، اقتراح نموذج لنظام معلومات جغرافي يهدف إلي تطوير وتحديد مصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة في مصر.
__________________________________________________ ____



*1- المقدمة*
تعتبر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]مطلب ضروري للتطوير الاقتصادي والاجتماعي المستدام، حيث يمثل توفير وتامين الوصول للطاقة من القضايا الهامة على مستوى العالم. تمتد خدمات [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]إلى ما هو أبعد من استخداماتها المباشرة – والتي تشمل التدفئة والطهي والإضاءة- إلى حزمة من الدعامات الأساسية للتنمية، فالكهرباء تتيح العديد من الخدمات التي يمكن الحصول عليها في أي وقت، وهو ما ينعكس على زيادة ساعات العمل والإنتاجية، وتوفير الرعاية الصحية، وخدمات التعليم وغيرها بصور أفضل


وقد تزايد الاهتمام العالمي حاليا إلى تنويع وتجديد مصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]وخاصة المصادر المتجددة (مثل الشمس، الرياح، المصادر المائية) ، وذلك لتقليل الاعتماد على مصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]التقليدية المهددة بالزوال ومواجهة التهديدات البيئية (تزايد معدلات الانبعاث الحرارية) للتغير المناخي التي تتزايد خطراً يوما بعد يوم.
وبالربط بين إنتاج [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]وتلوث البيئة وما نتج عن ذلك من دعوات إقليمية وعالمية لضرورة التعامل مع المشاكل البيئية بصورة أكثر فاعلية، وتعالي الصرخات من ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري التي سببها ارتفاع نسبة غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون الناتج عن زيادة حرق الوقود الأحفوري في محطات الكهرباء وعوادم السيارات والمصانع وحرائق الغابات، مما أدي لزيادة درجة حرارة الأرض إلي نحو 0.6 درجة مئوية خلال الخمسين عاما الماضية، وهو ما انعكس علي زيادة معدل ذوبان الجليد في القطب الشمالي، ومن ثم ارتفاع منسوب المياه في البحار والمحيطات لتهدد في النهاية أماكن كثيرة وشاسعة من الأرض، نجد [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]تشارك بنحو 24 % من غازات الاحتباس الحراري مما يضع عمليات إنتاج [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]في أزمة بين الحاجة الملحة إليها والحفاظ علي البيئة. ​




​


وعلي الرغم من غني البلاد العربية بمصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة (شمس-رياح-كتلة حيوية)، إلا أن تطبيقاتها لا تزال محدودة في العالم العربي، ويرجع ذلك إلي توافر الوقود الأحفوري (النفط والغاز) بكميات كبيرة وبأسعار مدعومة في كثير من الدول العربية مما يعوق انتشار [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]استخدام [/URL][URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة إلي جانب كون الدعم عاملا محفزا لدي بعض القطاعات بعدم ترشيد الاستهلاك.


وهو ما يدعو إلي إعطاء أولوية كبيرة لمشروعات [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الجديدة والمتجددة من صانعي القرارات والسياسات في جميع الدول، المؤسسات المالية ، المنظمات الإقليمية ورجال الإعمال ، وذلك لتحقيق أهداف التنمية المستدامة.


*2- مشكلة البحث*
بالنظر في الخدمات التي توفرها تكنولوجيا [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]المعلومات [/URL]والاتصالات نجد إمكانية الاستفادة منها في [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]تنمية [/URL]تطبيقات [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الجديدة 
والمتجددة ليس فقط في مصر بل وعلي صعيد بلدان الوطن العربي، حيث تمتد خدماتها إلي جوانب التخطيط والتطوير المرتبطة بهذه المشروعات عند ربطها مع نظم [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]المعلومات [/URL][URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الجغرافية [/URL]Geographic Information Systems GIS ، الاستشعار عن بعد Remote Sensing، النظم العالمية لتحديد المواقع Global Position Systems GPS ونظم دعم القرار المرتبطة بالبيانات المكانية Spatial Decision Support Systems، وهو ما من شأنه تعزيز هذه التطبيقات وتنميتها علي أسس صحيحة من التخطيط المدروس المستند على بناء نظم قواعد بيانات وأدوات دعم القرار الذكية لإمداد متخذي القرارات بالمعلومات الفورية والدقيقة.


وكما أن الأخذ بالنظم السابق ذكرها يعزز من [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]استخدام [/URL]تطبيقات [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة، فإن غيابها يضعف ويقلل من فرص تنميتها، ومن الجوانب التي تؤثر علي الاستفادة من نظم [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]المعلومات [/URL]الجغرافية:
· عدم وجود نظام معلومات موحد متكامل لحصر كافة البيانات والمعلومات عن مصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الجديدة والمتجددة،
· عدم توافر نظم قواعد البيانات المرتبطة بنظم [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]المعلومات [/URL][URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الجغرافية [/URL]لتخزين ومعالجة البيانات المكانية والزمنية للمواقع الحالية والمتوقعة لمصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة.
· تضاءل المشاركة المحلية في إعداد الدراسات والبحوث المرتبطة بتحليل وتقييم الأماكن [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الجغرافية [/URL]المتوقعة لمصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة.


وتتمثل النقاط التي يطرحها البحث في مناقشة الموضوعات التالية:
1- تأثير عدم توظيف تكنولوجيا [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]المعلومات [/URL]والاتصالات ، وخاصة نظم [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]المعلومات [/URL][URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الجغرافية [/URL]ونظم دعم اتخاذ القرار- في تخطيط وتطوير مشروعات [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة على استدامة إمدادات [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الكهربائية على المستويين المحلى والاقليمى
2- تحليل لعناصر الضعف والقوة في نظم إدارة وتخطيط مشروعات [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة وخاصة المرتبطة بعملية اتخاذ القرار
3- تقييم لمدي الاستفادة من تجارب وخبرات الدول المتقدمة في [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]استخدام [/URL]تطبيقات نظم [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]المعلومات [/URL][URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الجغرافية [/URL]ونظم دعم القرار الذكية في تخطيط وتقييم مصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة الحالية والمتوقعة


*3- أهداف البحث*
تتمثل أهداف البحث في النقاط التالية:
· تحليل الوضع الحالي لتطوير وتخطيط مشروعات [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة،
· استعراض وتحليل نماذج وتطبيقات نظم [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]المعلومات [/URL][URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الجغرافية [/URL]ونظم دعم القرار المستخدمة في بعض الدول الأوربية،
· اقتراح نموذج لنظام معلومات جغرافي يهدف إلي تطوير وتحديد مصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة


*4- [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة ونقاط القوة والضعف*


*أولا: مفهوم [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة*
هي تلك المصادر الطبيعية الغير ناضبة والمتوفرة في الطبيعة سواء كانت محدودة أو غير محدودة إلا أنها متجددة، وهي نظيفة لا ينتج عن استخدامها تلوث بيئي. 


*ثانيا: مزايا [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]استخدام [/URL][URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة*
تتميز مصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة بتنوع وتعدد استخداماتها، حيث تستخدمفي العديد من المجالات، مثل توليد الكهرباء، الاستخدامات المنزلية الصغيرة (الطبخ والتدفئة)، المجالات الصناعية، وتحليه المياه. لذلك فإن [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]استخدام [/URL]مصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة يحقق العديد من المزايا التالية
*تنويع مصادر الطاقة*: تحقيق وفر في المصادر التقليدية للطاقة، توفير احتياجات [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]للقطاعات المختلفة، بالإضافة إلى إمكانية تحقيق فائض في المستقبل من [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الكهربائية المنتجة من المصادر المتجددة للتصدير إلى الخارج.
*تحسين البيئة:* تعتبر مصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة مصادر نظيفة لا تؤثر على البيئة، لذلك فإن [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]استخدام [/URL]هذه المصادر يساعد على تقليل انبعاث الغازات الناتجة عن إنتاج [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الكهربائية باستخدام المصادر التقليدية والمسببة للتلوث البيئي.
*توفير [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الكهربائية:* يمكن إنشاء العديد من مشاريع إنتاج [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الكهربائية في المناطق النائية والريفية، حيث يتوافر العديد من مصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة في هذه المناطق، مثل طاقة الرياح، الحرارة الشمسية، الكتلة الحيوية، وذلك لدفع عمليات التنمية والتطوير لهذه المناطق من إيجاد فرص عمل جديدة، إنشاء المصانع والمدن السكنية الجديدة وتحسين مستوى المعيشة لسكان هذه المناطق.
رفع مستوى المعيشة: يساعد إنتاج الكهرباء من المصادر المتجددة في العديد من المناطق النائية والريفية في تحسين مستوى المعيشة للأفراد وتوفير احتياجات هذه المناطق من الكهرباء بالتكلفة المناسبة لهم ،تحسيننوعيةالحياةلما يوفره من خدمات تعليميةوصحيةأفضل لسكان هذه المناطق. توفير فرص عمل للعمالةالمحلية في هذه المناطق في مجالا تتصنيع وتركيب معدات الطاقةالمتجددةوصيانتها ، محطات إنتاج الكهرباء ومحطات تحليه المياه.


*ثالثا: معوقات نشر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة*


وتتمثل المعوقات التي تجابه نشر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة في الاتى: 


*أ‌) **معوقات فنية *
- الفجوة التقنية/غياب الجانب المعرفي في الدول النامية
- معوقات تسويقية وغياب تعريف المستهلك بتطبيقات [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة المنزلية (التسخين الشمسي للمياه، الإضاءة، ..)
- انخفاض مستوي خدمات ما بعد البيع (التشغيل والصيانة)


*ب‌)**معوقات تشريعية *
- فرض الضرائب والجمارك علي معدات [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة
- محدودية مشاركة القطاع الخاص في إنشاء مشروعات لإنتاج واستخدم تطبيقات [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة
- قصور التمويل المحلى 


*5- مصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة*
يوجد العديد من مصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة والتي تتمثل في الاتى:


*أولا: [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الشمسية **Solar Energy*
تعتبر الشمس هي المصدر الرئيسي لكثير من مصادر [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الموجودة في الطبيعة حتى أن البعض يطلق شعار "الشمس أم الطاقات". تُسَخِّـنُ الشمس سطح الأرض، والأرض بدورها تُسَخِّـنُ الطبقة الجوية التي توجد فوقها فتنشأ الرياح. كما تَتَبخَّرُ مياه البحار والأنهار بفعل حرارة الشمس فتتكون السحب فنحصل على الأمطار والثلوج. وإلي جانب طاقتي الشمس والرياح توجد طاقة المد والجزر، وحرارة باطن الأرض، والطاقة النووية ويطلق علي هذه الأنواع مصطلح الطاقات "البديلة أو المتجددة
تستخدم [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الشمسية مباشرة في العديد من التطبيقات منها: التدفئة ، إضاءة المباني ، تسخين المياه ، إنتاج البخار ، وفي إعذاب وضخ المياه وفي توليد الكهرباء حراريا ، وتتوقع الجهات الدولية أن بحلول عام 2025 سوف تسهم النظم الشمسية الحرارية لتوليد الكهرباء بحوالي 130 جيجاوات 
تستخدم أيضا [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الشمسية في إنتاج الكهرباء مباشرة عن طريق الخلايا الفوتوفلطية وكنتيجة للأبحاث المستمرة انخفضت تكلفة إنتاج [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]من 100 سنت دولار/ك.و.س في عام 1980 إلى حوالي 15 سنت دولار/ك.و.س في الوقت الراهن


*2- طاقة الرياح** Wind Energy *
تشير المراجع العلمية والمخطوطات التاريخية إلى أن الفرس هم أول من استخدم طاقة الرياح في إدارة الطواحين لطحن الحبوب وضخ المياه. وقد بلغ إجمالي القدرات المركبة من توربينات الرياح عالميا إلي ما يزيد عالميا عن 48 ألف ميجاوات في نهاية عام 2005(27) ، وذلك بمتوسط زيادة سنوي مقداره 28 % للفترة من عام 2000 حتى 2005، ويعد هذا مؤشرا إيجابيا ينافس ثورة الاتصالات التي حدثت في العقدين الأخيرين، مما ساعد في خفض تكلفة [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المنتجة من 40 سنت دولار/ك.و.س عام 1980 إلي أقل من 5 سنت دولار/ك.و.س
يصل عدد الدول التي تستخدم طاقة الرياح في إنتاج [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الكهربية إلي 45 دولة، وينافس سعر الكهرباء المنتجة من الرياح سعر الكهرباء المنتجة من محطات القوي المعتمدة على الوقود الأحفوري وبخاصة في الدول التي لا تقدم دعما لهذا الوقود، ويتوقع تغطية 12 % من احتياجات الكهرباء العلمية بواسطة توربينات الرياح بحلول عام 2020.


*3- [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الحيوية **Biomass Energy*
كان تحكم الإنسان بالنار خطوة عظيمة في تاريخ البشرية، خطوة مكنت الإنسان من طهي طعامه وتدفئة منزلية، ولهذه الأغراض استخدم الإنسان ولا يزال الأخشاب والزيوت النباتية والسماد الطبيعي المستقي من فضلات الحيوانات وغير ذلك. وللحصول على [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الضرورية لحرث التربة ونقل البضائع استخدم الإنسان الحيوانات، بل واستخدم القوة البشرية ذاتها، هذه القوة يستمدها الإنسان مما يتناوله من مواد غذائية، وهو ما يجعل المصادر الحيوية أو البيولوجية أهم مصدر للطاقة. وحاليا تشارك [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الحيوية بنسبة 11 % من [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الأولية، وإلي جانب فوائدها البيئية فهي متوافرة ولا يخشى من محدوديتها


*4- طاقة حرارة باطن الأرض **Geothermal Energy*
يصف "هاموند" طاقة حرارة باطن الأرض بأنها أحد أهم مصادر الطاقة، ويرى العلماء أنها تكفي لتوليد كميات ضخمة من الكهرباء في المستقبل، فمنذ آلاف السنين استمد منها الإنسان الحرارة ، ثم في إنتاج الكهرباء علي مدار التسعين عاما الماضية. ويذكر "انكين" أن طاقة حرارة باطن الأرض تعد مصدرا أساسيا للطاقة المتجددة لنحو 58 دولة منها 39 دولة يمكن إمدادها بالكامل بنسبة 100 % من هذه الطاقة.


*5- [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]النووية*
تزود [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]النووية دول العالم بأكثر من 16 % من [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الكهربية التي يحتاجها، فهي تلبي ما يقرب من 35 % من احتياجات دول الاتحاد الأوربي، ففرنسا وحدها تحصل على 77 % من طاقتها الكهربية من المفاعلات النووية ومثلها ليتوانيا، أما اليابان فتحصل على 30 %. وفي الوقت الحالي يعكف العلماء على أبحاثهم بغية التحكم في عمليات الاندماج النووي، في محاولة لصنع مفاعل اندماجي لإنتاج الكهرباء، لكنهم مازالوا يواجهون مشاكل حول كيفية التحكم في عملية الاندماج التي تجرى في حيز محدود.


*6- وضع [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]المتجددة في مصر*


*أولا: طاقة الرياح*
§ تم إصدار أطلس رياح مصر في ديسمبر 2005، وذلك بالتعاون مع معامل ريزو الدنمركية وهيئة الأرصاد الجوية، موضحا المناطق الواعدة والمناسبة لاستغلال طاقة الرياح في توليد الكهرباء


§ تبلغ القدرات المركبة من مزارع الرياح 430 م.و.، تتكون من:-
أ‌) محطة توليد الكهرباء بطاقة الرياح قدرة 425 ميجاوات بالزعفرانة:
o تم تنفيذ هذه المحطة على عدة مراحل (60، 80، 85، 80، 120 م.و.) اعتباراً من عام 2001, وذلك بالتعاون مع ألمانيا والدنمرك وأسبانيا واليابان،. 
o بلغ إنتاج المحطة حوالي 941 جيجاوات ساعة خلال عام 2008/2009، وتوفر حوالي 203 ألف طن بترول مكافئ، وتحد من انبعاث حوالي 513 ألف طن ثاني أكسيد الكربون.


ب‌) محطة رياح ريادية قدرة 5 ميجاوات بالغردقة :
o تعمل المحطة منذ عام 1993، وتضم عدد (42) تربينة رياح ذات تكنولوجيات مختلفة، ألمانية ودنمركية وأمريكية الصنع، (ثنائية وثلاثية الريشة)، وقد وصلت نسبة التصنيع المحلي لبعض المكونات إلى حوالي 40% (الريش – الأبراج بنوعيها الاسطواني والشبكي– الوصلات الميكانيكية والكهربائية)، وتتراوح قدرات التوربينات بين 100 – 300ك.و. 
o بلغ إنتاج المحطة حوالي 7 جيجاوات ساعة خلال عام 2008/2009، وتوفر حوالي 1.5 ألف طن بترول مكافئ وتحد من انبعاث حوالي 4000 طن ثاني أكسيد الكربون.


§ كما يجرى تنفيذ محطة رياح قدرة 120 م.و. بالزعفرانة بالتعاون مع الدنمرك، ومن المخطط الانتهاء من التنفيذ والتشغيل في منتصف 2010 ، لتصل إجمالي القدرات بالزعفرانة إلى 545 م.و.
§ يوجد نحو 1000 م.و. يتم الإعداد لتركيبها بكل من الزعفرانة وجبل الزيت.


*ثانيا: [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]الطاقة [/URL]الشمسية*
أ‌) المحطة الشمسية الحرارية بالكريمات قدرة حوالي 140 ميجاوات
§ تم اختيار موقع الكريمات جنوب الجيزة لما له من مميزات أهمها : (1) أرض صحراوية غير مأهولة (2) شدة إشعاع شمسي مباشر تصل إلى 2400 ك.و. س./ م2/ سنة (3) شبكة كهربائية ممتدة وشبكة أنابيب غاز طبيعي (4) القرب من مصدر مياه (نهر النيل)، وسيتم [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]استخدام [/URL]تكنولوجيا مركزات القطع المكافئ الاسطوانى بالارتباط بالدورة المركبة التي تعتمد علي الغاز الطبيعي كوقود.
§ التصميم الهندسي للمشروع :
المكون الحراري (120 م.و.):
o تم توقيع عقد تنفيذ هذا المكون مع شركة ايبردرولا الأسبانية (ومعها شركة متيسوي اليابانية) في 28/9/2007.
o تربينة غازية قدرة حوالي 79 م.و. تستخدم الغاز الطبيعي كوقود أساسي بالإضافة إلى إمكانية [URL="http://env-gro.com/vb/showthread.php?t=911"]استخدام [/URL]المازوت كوقود بديل. 
o وحدة استرجاع الحرارة وتوليد البخار، وتتكون من عدة مراحل (مبادلات حرارية) لتوليد البخار وتحميصه (بواسطة حرارة غازات عادم التربينة الغازية) على مستويين مختلفين من الضغط. 
o تربينة بخارية قدرة 76 م.و. تستقبل البخار الناتج من وحدتي استرجاع الحرارة لتوليد الكهرباء. 
o نظام التبريد لتكثيف البخار الخارج من التربينة البخارية.
o معدلات التنفيذ للمشروع تسير طبقا للبرنامج الزمني ومتقدمة في كثير من البنود.

*ولمشاهدة كامل البحث يجب تحميله بكتاب الكتروني عن طريق النقر على الايقونة التالية


*​*

*​

​*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله نتمنى منكم دعوة صالحة ان شاء الله *









المصدر: المجموعة الهندسية للأبحاث البيئية - من قسم: قسم الطاقات المتجددة و التقنيات الصديقة للبيئة - Renewable energies and green technologies​


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*


----------

